
Ask HN: Why doesn't Paul Graham give more public talks? - soheil
I&#x27;ve been checking Youtube for the past year or two looking for any new PG talk or interview to no avail. Anyone aware if he&#x27;s giving more talks and where I can find them or if not why he&#x27;s not giving more public talks?<p>I find them super enlightening and just fun to listen to.
======
apsec112
Here's an essay he wrote about why he's not very interested in public
speaking: [http://paulgraham.com/speak.html](http://paulgraham.com/speak.html)

